# A question



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Several months ago I broke down and made a Facebook account. Well today it says my account has been locked and unless I provide proof of my age within 28 days or they will shut my account down, hell am 55 years old all I post is some of my scenery photographs and pic's of my metal detecting finds with an occasional conversation with my kids and other family members they are all adults they want my driver license, or other government Id passport never heard of such a thing sounds like a scam sorry if it is long I tried to copy it best I could to give you all some idea of what I get when I try to log in.... Any advice words of wisdom would be appreciated

*Please Verify Your Information*

Your account has been locked because we need to confirm your age. Please complete the form below within 28 days to regain access to your account. If you don't confirm your age within 28 days, your account will be deleted. Please keep in mind that you won't be able to access your account without completing this step.

First name

Last name

Date of birth

Add year

Year:20172016201520142013201220112010200920082007200620052004200320022001200019991998199719961995199419931992199119901989198819871986198519841983198219811980197919781977197619751974197319721971197019691968196719661965196419631962196119601959195819571956195519541953195219511950194919481947194619451944194319421941194019391938193719361935193419331932193119301929192819271926192519241923192219211920191919181917191619151914191319121911191019091908190719061905

Please provide a photo or scan of an ID that confirms your age. The ID must match the information listed on the account. Once we confirm your age, we'll delete your ID from our servers. Learn more about why we require ID and the different types of ID we accept below.

Submitting ID

What types of ID does Facebook accept?

You can confirm your identity in 1 of 3 ways. When submitting documentation, please cover up any personal information we don't need to verify your identity (ex: credit card number, Social Security number). We encrypt people's connections to Facebook by default, including IDs you send to us. We delete your ID information after verification is complete. Learn more about how Facebook protects the privacy and security of your information when you submit an ID.


----------



## sixtyninegmc (Jul 20, 2011)

I've been on Facebook for years and never been asked that kind of thing. I would have to say scam, maybe see if you can report it?


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

*SCAM!*

Ralph

Run, Forrest, Run.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Scam. Kinda like the IRS scam and voicemails I get on my phone....it's kinda comical. Ignore it and it'll go away


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Seems like a scam. Are you following a link from an email you've received, or is this something you see when you actually open a browser and type in facebook dot com, and log in? Lots of scam emails out there that say they are coming from facebook, paypal or whatever, and they are actually not those sites at all but just phishing for personal information, login credentials, etc.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I should clarify:

After replying above, I found that facebook is collecting this kind of information. I have never been asked these questions.

Why they need this kind of information is beyond me. (They say it's for photo tagging, but......)

Why they want it is so that they can "profile" you. The more they know about you, the more they can target ads towards you. Ever seen those "sponsored" posts?

So...it is a scam, just a legal scam. Search google to find ways to opt out.

Ralph


----------



## NebTrac (Aug 12, 2014)

This has nothing to do with FB. I'm just glad to see another detectorists on here. Are you on any of the detector forums? I'd like to see some pics. of your finds. I use to video, haven't done that for years now. Have some still on Utube under NebTrac. if your interested.

On a lighter note, I've always told people I "tried to get on facebook, but sent a picture and they wouldn't allow me....something about them having standards."

As others have stated, when I read what they sent you, I do not get a good feeling. Has anyone else you know on facebook had this problem?

Troy


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

"As others have stated, when I read what they sent you, I do not get a good feeling. Has anyone else you know on facebook had this problem?"

It doesn't set well with me either no family or friends have ever heard of it, its crazy, wife said they removed me from her friends list so I don't know...

"Seems like a scam. Are you following a link from an email you've received, or is this something you see when you actually open a browser and type in facebook dot com, and log in? Lots of scam emails out there that say they are coming from facebook, paypal or whatever, and they are actually not those sites at all but just phishing for personal information, login credentials, etc"

.

Happens when I actually open the browser sooo, it let me change my password but won't let me in so??????

"After replying above, I found that facebook is collecting this kind of information. I have never been asked these questions.

Why they need this kind of information is beyond me. (They say it's for photo tagging, but......)

Why they want it is so that they can "profile" you. The more they know about you, the more they can target ads towards you. Ever seen those "sponsored" posts?

So...it is a scam, just a legal scam. Search google to find ways to opt out".

Thanks Ralph this is the first I have heard that it might be somewhat "legit"


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

NebTrac said:


> This has nothing to do with FB. I'm just glad to see another detectorists on here. Are you on any of the detector forums? I'd like to see some pics. of your finds. I use to video, haven't done that for years now. Have some still on Utube under NebTrac. if your interested.
> 
> On a lighter note, I've always told people I "tried to get on facebook, but sent a picture and they wouldn't allow me....something about them having standards."
> 
> ...


Troy,

I'll try and find some decent pic's of some of my finds. We don't get a lot silver in my area, also hard to get permission to hunt seems like a lot of home owners have watched to much television and want half of everything I find lol. I am mainly on the Whites forum, used to be a neat site called Great Lakes Metal Detecting but the owner got tired of running it after 13 years and switched everything over to Facebook lol. Those guys are mostly from Detroit and the surrounding suburbs and I am about and hour half north of there. You've got some great video's on youtube...

Thorim/Jim


----------

